# C++ books needed (names)



## aditya.shevade (May 27, 2007)

Hi

Can someone please tell me any good book on C++. One that has good language, covers C under linux or is written specially for linux programming, has plenty examples with good explanation and very less grammar errors and good language is important....

One of my friends suggested "C++ complete reference" by Herbert Schildt. But on ACCU, that book has been reviewed as pretty bad. Another is C++ Primer. Which one to go for? Any other names?

I tried Balagurusamy and I hate that book. It sucks (IMO it sucks).

Aditya


----------



## sakumar79 (May 27, 2007)

Thinking in C++ by Bruce Eckel is a great book (also available for free download as a pdf at *www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html site)

Arun


----------



## go4saket (May 27, 2007)

I dont know weather it has anything of Linux, but the best C++ book I came across is called "Turbo C++" by Robert Lafore.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Can someone please tell me any good book on C++. One that has good language, covers C under linux or is written specially for linux programming, has plenty examples with good explanation and very less grammar errors and good language is important....
> 
> ...


I have got C++ primer plus ebook.If you want that then pm me.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 27, 2007)

Balagurusamy


----------



## fun2sh (May 27, 2007)

yeah tell me too abt a gud c++ book


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 29, 2007)

A single book can't teach every concept clearly,u need to apply the features of languages and learn new thing.Learn C++ and MFC simultaneously.


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2007)

C++ for dummies


----------



## pannaguma (May 30, 2007)

'learn c++ in 21 days'. trust me this is a good book. the language is exactly as you want. its like a person is actually teaching it to u. the exercises at the end of each day are good. i think the 5th edition is out. but it has nothing to do with C under linux.


----------



## piyush gupta (May 30, 2007)

only 3 books


Oops and C++ by Balaguruswamy

C++ Robet lafore
Let US c++ by YPK

and after that solve

test your C++ Skills by YPK


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 30, 2007)

well here r the books i Would Recommend :





> The following books are recommended; read them in mostly the order listed.
> 
> • "Accelerated C++" Andrew Koenig & Barbara Moo
> • "The C++ Standard Library" Nicolai Josuttis --- a "must have"
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## aneesh kalra (May 30, 2007)

C++ complete refernce is a very good book if you only want to understand the theory part.Does not have c under linux though.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2007)

gopi_vbboy said:
			
		

> A single book can't teach every concept clearly,u need to apply the features of languages and learn new thing.Learn C++ and *MFC* simultaneously.


 what is MFC ??


----------



## Debu_013 (May 31, 2007)

Try al stevns C++ Programming. Its us edition is named Teach ourself c++.

Quincy perovided with it is great free IDE. light on the system too. unlike Dev c++.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2007)

Even ill recommend ANSI C++ by Balaguruswamy...

C++ Complete Reference is also good..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 31, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> what is MFC ??


 

Microsoft Foundation Class.U can apply your c++ knowledge here


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 31, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> what is MFC ??


it's the Microsoft Foundation Class Library for programming GUI Win32 Apps .

it's no use learnin it now coz now u have WinForms which r much easier to program n r much much more powerful n then u can graduate over to XAML if you wanna do total windows development .


----------



## amanjain59 (Sep 26, 2008)

hi .. If you need any book I can give it to you . contact me at amanjain59@gmail.com.I can provide all kinds of Technical books like C, C++, Java etc by all the authors like yashwant kanitkar , balaguruswamy etc . You name the book and I will provide it to you


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 27, 2008)

one more vote for C++ book by Robert Lafore....
C++ How to program by Deitel & Deitel is not a bad choice either.. 
but I recommend one by Lafore


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 28, 2008)

Ivor Horton's Beginning Visual C++ 2008

by wrox


----------



## amol48 (Sep 28, 2008)

C++ complete reference if you don't have any knowledge at all about C. C++ Primer if you have tried your hands at C... Both books are great. See amazon for readers ratings of these books. They are 4.5/5


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 28, 2008)

Aaarrghhh... you people dug up an OLD thread. I am using Practical C++ from O'Reily and Professional C++ from Wrox. Both books are great for improving your coding style. NOT FOR LEARNING. They are too advanced if you want to learn C++. Use the books referred above in that case.


----------



## Indyan (Sep 28, 2008)

Another vote for *Thinking in C++* by Bruce Eckel. His writing style is awesome, he explains every important concept in great detail and takes care to build a solid foundation.

You can also give Accelerated CPP a try. But I would highly reccomend Thinking in C++. Heck the ebook is free. So try it out.


----------

